# Night sound effects



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't know about GOOD sites, but these might be a start for you, particularly the last 2.

http://www.backyardnature.net/n/04/040111.htm
http://buzz.ifas.ufl.edu/c700fl1.htm
http://www.f7sound.com/snd.htm
http://www.thaibugs.com/sounds.htm
http://www.sounddogs.com/results.asp?Type=&CategoryID=1042&SubcategoryID=15
http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/Ambience.shtml


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can try my Halloween Sounds pages. I have several there:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html

You can also search here:

http://findsounds.com/ 

Good luck.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

You might like the album "Sounds of the Okefenokee Swamp", it was made by someone sticking their mikes out and turning the tape deck on, nice and clean and no hokey effects added. It has the crickets, cicadas, frogs, insect life, wind through the trees, owls and wildlife. Great background soundtrack.
I found it at Tower Records a few years ago.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I was poking around www.deviousconcoctions.com the other day and found a "Swamp" sound file. It's not a very long track, but could be edited and turned into a longer file with something like GoldWave audio editor.


----------

